# Cory Cats and TAHITIAN MOON SAND'



## ginai (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello, I am new here.. and for my first question, this is what I have...
any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Q:

I Have a 20 Gal long- housing about 10 Albino Cory Cats, and 1 Otto-

A whisper 30 power filter, and also a aqua filter 10.
I do not have any live plants in this tank- only plastic ones, with a few other decorations, caves and such.
My question is:

I want to change my Substrate from the smooth pebbles that I have in the tank now, to a sand.. but I want the "TAHITIAN MOON SAND'- I love the silky black color.

is this sand OK to use for my corys?

any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thank You.

Ginai 8)


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

My cories don't seem to mind it, but it does have sharp edges.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The Tahitan Moon sand is beautiful stuff, I used it and the cories love it...they plow through it leaving trails while foraging the tank for food, quite a fun thing to watch... LOL


----------



## ginai (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok, thank you very much!
going today to buy a bag of it- cant wait to see how pretty it looks, and I do hope my albinos love it!!

ginai 8)


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I have dwarf corys in a tank with the moon sand, I'll say that I 've never seen the dwarfs spend so much time on the bottom of a tank before. In all the other tanks with regualr gravel bottoms that I've had them in, they've always spent most of their time up in the water or on the plants. With the sand they are busy on the bottom too. Funny thing is the shrimp seem to like to sift through it too. I was worried about mulm building up at the front of the the tank. The shrimp haven't let that happen.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Ginai be sure to rinse it in a bucket until the water runs clear before adding it to the tank or you will have a charcoal looking stain on EVERYTHING... :wink: 

Thats a trade secret , keep this between us ... dont let anyone else know... :lol:


----------



## nexstar (May 14, 2004)

I bought a 20lb bag yesterday. My tank has a 2" base of Flora Base and nothing else. I want to put this on top of that about 1/2" thick. I imagine this will sift down thru it some. I also have a UGF that is run as a reverse flow from my cannister return tube suppling the water to run it as a reverse filter. 
Any reasons I cannot use this over it?
O would imagine the tank would look great and the fish probalby feel more safe with a darker substrate.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you ever siphon the gravel over the UGF to clear it? I would think that you are going to end up vacuming the sand out of the substrate. You might want to consider giving up on the UGF. Don't take me wrong, I've grown nice plants on UGF's but the sand is so light that it will get pulled out with the mulm when you have to clean the substrate.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I just moved my Cory squad to a tank with sand substrate... I agree they all stay on the sand now 
some of them gained a lot of weight!
I'm just afraid that they may have swallowed a lot of sand accidentally?


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Cories love this. They will bury their faces up to their eyes to capture any black worms (or other live food) that manages to burrow into the substrate. 

Malaysian Trumpet snails also seem happy since they can tunnel so quickly and easily through it.


----------

